
Hugo 0.20 Released: Custom Output Formats - bjornerik
http://bepsays.com/en/2017/04/10/hugo-20/
======
rwieruch
If someone is interested to checkout Hugo, I have written up a my personal
cheat sheet to setup everything with Digital Ocean. [0]

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-
days/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-days/)

